# Lacie - 23 Teeth Pulled



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

My poor little girl is home and cuddling with me, but I'm in tears. All I can do is sit here and cry.

My baby had 23 teeth extracted during today's dental. All of her uppers and lowers in the front except for her K-9s as well as several top and bottom in the back. She has lots of stitches and, of course, pain meds. She has both metacam and tramadol for pain. And, of course, antibiotics.

They did use something different for her pre-anesthesia and she seems more alert than when I normally go to get her after anesthesia, but we'll see how she is later tonight.

They showed me all of her xrays on the computer as well as the teeth after they had scaled the tartar and after the extractions so that I could see the stitches. 

Dr. Karen did talk to Dr. Lyons in Phoenix a number of times today. She sent him the xrays and they both agreed that her uppers and lowers in the front could not be saved because there was hardly anything left holding them in. You could just wiggle them and they would fall out. Dr. Lyons did have them put Doxirobe Gel on some of her teeth hoping to save them. I believe there were 4 that had the Doxirobe Gel. We won't know for about 6-12 months is this will work on saving those teeth and holding them in the gums.

The positive thing is that her bloodwork and EKG were perfect. 

And I am broke. It cost me $879 for all the work they did and that's with a 10% discount because it's dental month. They had asked me if I wanted to wait for another 6 months to pull some of the teeth (mostly due to the expense) but I told them I would rather take care of what needed to be done now and put her under 1 less time. In the end, it wouldn't have saved money, but, of course, that wasn't the important thing to me. When Dr. Lyons said that the teeth needed to come out, I knew that they truly did. Even I could see the damage on the xrays.

Dr. Lyons didn't charge me for the consultation and I wasn't charged extra by Dr. Karen either.

My little girl is whinning and need to give her the 1st pain pill. 

I feel like such a bad Mom, but I do know how bad our little Maltese's teeth can be. And I brush her teeth daily, but it was useless because of the tartar buildup and the gum disease.

I just feel miserable and so sad for her. She's looking at me with her big eyes wanting me to make it better and, of course, I can't. It's not within my power except to hold her and give her the meds. 

:smcry::smcry:


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

I am so sorry you and your baby are going through such pain. We all love our fluffs and want what is best for them, no matter the price. I am sure your baby will be feeling better in no time because she has such a loving mom! :heart:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Lynn, I am so sorry. I know exactly how you feel, because that happened with my darling Lily. Only they just pulled all of her teeth. She looked so sad and had blood all over her face. I felt like a failure. 

But she recovered really fast, and it never seemed to bother her at all. She was able to eat just fine...and she was still beautiful. 

It hurts, but it will be okay soon. Loose teeth are quite painful, she will be happier in a few short days.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

OMD that's awful!!! Poor baby, poor Lynn. Hope you both feel better soon.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I am so sorry, Lynn.. I hate she had to have all those teeth pulled...poor thing..but I am relieved she came through it okay...I know with your great care, she will be feeling much better very soon...big (((hugs)))


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

OH LYNN, poor Lacie, hope the little one heals quickly, give you gentle hugs from us.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww poor girl. Poor Mommy. Praying Lacie has a speedy recovery. 

Earlier today I went to light candles for Michelle and Terry and also lit a bunch for us and all of our babies. Lacie is covered, for sure.
Xoxoxo xoxoxo


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aw poo little girl,I know it's hard. Our Amy,( cocker) no matter how many dentals and brushing always had teeth pulled due to tarter.
Rylee and Bitsy came with bad teeth and Rylee is toothless now...Emily and Sasha are good so far, Amber our cocker has the same tarter issues, no matter how many dentals and tooth brushings.
You're not a bad mom, you take such good care of your babies.Hoping all those hugs and kissies and pain pills will get her feeling better soon.
Sending you hugs too Lynn!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Well - the good thing is she was very hungry and gobbled down the boiled chicken I had made her. I didn't give her as much as she wanted because I don't want her to have an upset tummy on top of everything else, but I'm sooooooooooooooo happy that she was hungry and more than willing to eat. 

And Kerry - thanks for lighting the candles -- at St. Patrick's I hope.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Poor baby! And I know how hard it is on you too! Hugs for a swift recovery.


----------



## Ruby (Nov 5, 2013)

Oh gosh. I'm sorry to hear this. Poor baby. I'm surprised they pulled so many out at the same time. I'm sure she will feel a little better in the morning


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh so sorry. Now I'm really worried about my dogs teeth. He will not let me brush them. I'm going to take him to the vet tomorrow.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh Lynn, I do know how you are feeling:blush: last summer I took Matilda in for her dental, before she had it I talked with our vet and ask her to call me if she needed teeth taken out, they never called me:angry: when I went to pick her up there was a older maltese there, they pulled 2 teeth from her, when they brought Matilda to me they said they pulled 8:w00t: I was soooooo upset because they were to call me first, they pulled all Matilda's little front teeth and two at the back of her mouth, when I talked with the vet she told me she just didn't have time to call me:angry:
I brush Matilda's teeth, hoping she doesn't lose anymore but who knows:blush:
When Matilda relaxed the tip of her tongue sticks out the front of her mouth, I would touch her tongue with my finger, she doesn't have her tongue out now. Poor baby, I still wonder if my home cooking might have caused more tarter, I don't know, now I only feed her kibble and a bit of chicken so I can hide her thyroid pill, Matilda sends loves to her friend Lacie, I send hugs to you, I love you


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Awwww, so sorry but in the long run, she will be better off not having periodontal disease which as we all know can cause more serious problems. I know this is hard for you but you did what was best for her.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I am glad Lacie was able to eat for you already! That is so positive! My little McC is only 15 months old and I can see tarter too. It is impossible to brush her teeth- We all do the best we can so never ever blame yourself. I am glad this is over for you. Sending big hugs for you and Lacie.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh wow...that is a lot of teeth to be pulled at one time. Poor Lacie. But I agree with you that it's better to do it now then to put her under another general in 6 months. Did they use only Sevo? That can be flushed from their system so quickly. The pain meds may make her seem drowsy too. How old is Lacie? I'm having trouble anymore with the ages of our fluffs.

But on the positive side, the fact that her blood work and EKG were so good is fantastic! And I bet she'll be feeling so much better once her mouth has had a chance to heal up. Give her a gentle hug and kiss from me.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh no  Poor Lacie! I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Lynn, I'm so sorry you and Lacie have gone through this experience  I'm sure it's much harder on you, but she really will bounce back fast. You are an exceptional mom to her. Some Malts just have much worse teeth than others. I really think it's genetic. 

Sending you both hugs!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I was so very to see this but we went through this with our Chrissy in August whereby she lost 14 teeth and very extensive dental work. And like your Lacie, she was also hungry a few hours after she came home also with many stitches in her mouth. Praying that she will be feeling better tomorrow and you too!!


----------



## Duckman (May 2, 2006)

Hope Lacie is feeling better soon...


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so sorry, that is a lot of teeth to have pulled. What is she going to be able to eat?
Rylee will not let me brush her teeth she clamps the jaw down very tight and no way can anyone get in there. She has had some teeth pulled so I guess I am lucky that it isn't a major problem for now.
Hope Lacie feels better soon.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Awww poor both of you! I always fretted with Zoe and with yearly dentals only had 2 teeth pulled in 9 1/2 years and felt lucky at that. Maltese teeth are sooooo tricky to keep healthy. It isn't your fault and by taking care of it now she wil have a better quality of life and less chance of infections that can affect her heart. You did the right thing and she will be up and around in no time! Best to you both!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh poor Lacie! I am so glad that it is done and behind you. Also very glad that she had her dinner. Hoping sweet Lacie feels better soon. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh wow, that's a lot of teeth but you are right she will feel better once she's healed and I'm sure it did your heart good to see her eat so well. Feel better soon Lacie.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh, Lynn, I am so sorry to hear that Lacie lost so many teeth. I understand your tears. I would be in shock! Hopefully, the pain meds will keep her comfortable. You are such a good mommy, I'm sure with your cuddles, hugs, and kisses, she will heal quickly.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You know my Jonathan had a ROTTEN mouth no matter what we did. Some dogs are predisposed *no matter what you do*. The very best thing you can do for these dogs is get the bad teeth out! Getting them out means many more happy, healthy years. Infection rotting in the jaw causes heart and kidney disease. I think of it as 23 teeth towards a better life!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jackie -- thank you for your words of encouragement. I know that having the rotten teeth out will make her feel better once she is healed and it will be much healthier on her other organs (heart especially).

Crystal - Lacie is 9 1/2.

What surprised me most was that her last dental was less than 2 years ago (right after Jerry passed). I just never dreamed it could get so bad so quickly -- especially as I was brushing daily and using the stuff that goes into their drinking water to help the teeth. We also did the sealant gel the last 2 dentals, but it hasn't seemed to help at all.

Toy breeds are very predisposed to teeth problems and some much more than others. Unfortunately, Lacie is one of the ones with teeth issues galore.

Thanks for making me feel better. My little sweetie has taken over Secret's spot on my lap tonight while we watched the rest of Westminster and some of the Ice Skating.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Lynn I will tell you the same thing everyone here told me the other day when I feel like it was my fault Pipper got bladder stones. You are a good Mommy and you have done everything you can to prevent this but sometimes these things just happen anyways. Maybe I need to listen to what I just told you because I still feel bad too.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Poor sweet Lacie I hope she is feeling better this morning!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Weh!
Poor Lacie, but it could happen to any one of our pups----genetics can wrack havoc w/these little ones. I am sorry to hear this Lynn. It scares all of us.
Sending "get better soon" wishes to Lacie. Big hugs for you!


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

Lynn - it's not your fault! You are a great mom to Lacie. Dogs just like humans can have crappy teeth. I take care of my teeth, go to the dentist every 6 months and also have had a lot of teeth pulled. :angry: Praying that Lacie heals quickly. Hugs to both of you. Wanda and Lily


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Just checking on Lacie this morning. I hope all was well through the night and she's feeling a little better this morning. I hope the pain meds are helping her.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Jackie -- thank you for your words of encouragement. I know that having the rotten teeth out will make her feel better once she is healed and it will be much healthier on her other organs (heart especially).
> 
> Crystal - Lacie is 9 1/2.
> 
> ...


I know first hand how quickly things can change. My year from he** can attest to that. In one years time of major life changes and stress in all of our lives, both Zoe and Jett's health were affected. And if you remember, Jett lost a lot of teeth too at his last dental. I've never said how many. He lost 13. And at his last dental he lost none. Previous exam the year before said everything looked great. But then the year from he** happened. And although I do think the vet who did his dental was far too aggressive and took teeth he didn't truly need to, I know he definitely needed to lose some and that he felt better after his extractions. With Lacie you had other health conditions to take into consideration so it's not such an easy decision when to do a dental. You are a great mom and Lacie loves you for it. Your decisions were based on what you knew and weighing risks. And I understand it completely.



pippersmom said:


> Lynn I will tell you the same thing everyone here told me the other day when I feel like it was my fault Pipper got bladder stones. You are a good Mommy and you have done everything you can to prevent this but sometimes these things just happen anyways. Maybe I need to listen to what I just told you because I still feel bad too.



I still beat myself up for things all the time. And in our heads we can rationally know we made the best decisions we knew to do at the time and that certain things are truly out of our control. But it's hard sometimes to get what the mind knows down into our hearts. We have to believe that our decisions are based out of our love and concern, and that we only want what's best. We do the best we can.




mrsmediauph said:


> Lynn - it's not your fault! You are a great mom to Lacie. Dogs just like humans can have crappy teeth. I take care of my teeth, go to the dentist every 6 months and also have had a lot of teeth pulled. :angry: Praying that Lacie heals quickly. Hugs to both of you. Wanda and Lily


Boy that's the truth. Prevention can only do so much against bad genetics. I worked in a dental office for many years and I remember some people who came in who took such great care of their teeth. Brushing several times a day, flossing daily, 3 month recalls, and yet they still couldn't slow down the progression of Periodontal Disease. Sometimes genetics just deals us a bad hand.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Poor Lacie...I hope she is feeling better today. I take care of my two with brushing almost daily and last year Summer had to have some teeth pulled while luckily Chloe did not. Like you, I was extremely upset, blamed mysellf and didn't tell anyone. I guess you can only do so much and the rest is up to genetics.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Hugs and nose kisses for Sweet Lacie... poor baby.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I hope Lacie's mouth heals quickly so she can feel better and get back to the business of being Top Dog.:thumbsup:

We've had a few people here on our forum brush their dog's teeth religiously and try to everything right (Tammy) Mom2bijou for one...and it didn't seem to matter.:angry:

I have never brushed any of my dog's teeth...:blush:...ever...:hiding:

but I do free feed hard kibble daily and provide things for them to chew on and get dentals done pretty regularly. I honestly don't think brushing makes a difference. So I'm in the minority, but that's how I feel. Four of my five had dentals in 2013. 

I worry about Ava...because of her mom's experience. But it's gonna be what it's gonna be, I guess. We'll cross that bridge when it happens.

Now Archie, with all his ailments at 10 years old has only had like one or two extractions so far...go figure....:blink: (I'm not complaining). 

My heart goes out to you, Lynn. I can't even imagine the shock of this dental!!!!!!!!!! Poor little girl...she doesn't know what's going on...:huh:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the kind words. I do, deep down, know that it wasn't my fault -- but still I think we all blame ourselves when we can't help our fluffs.

If Dr. Lyons hadn't been right there on the phone and computer with Dr. Karen, I might feel that Dr. Karen had make some kind of error, but when I talked to Dr. Lyons this morning about the xrays, he adamantly told me that the extractions were necessary and that it's the genes -- not my care of Lacie's teeth. Dr. Lyons has also worked on the dogs of Lacie's breeder over the years and knows the problems that she's had in the past. I do highly recommend using or consulting with the Dental Vet Specialist whenever possible.

Now to the good news (or at least better news). Lacie had a very restful night -- sure the drugs helped a lot. For the first time in her life, Lacie doesn't seem to be "stoned" coming out of the anesthesia. She is alert this morning and not just sitting here starring into space like a zombie, so whatever was used yesterday is something she seems to tolerate well.

Of course, I gave her the pain meds this morning and she was eager to eat. Goobled up her fresh pet soft food without my handfeeding or coaxing. She seemed very hungry which is good.

I am staying at home and working from here today just to be sure she's doing OK. I did get a glimpse of her mouth when I opened it to give the metacam (oral by syringe). Oh my but it looks so empty. Seeing the computer pics vs. seeing it up close and personal really brought home the reality. 

I thought about whether I should have given more chewies or larger kibble, etc. but it was mostly her front teeth (uppers and lowers) that were affected. And I don't think that chewies or kibble really address with that area of the mouth -- mostly the back teeth.

And, Pat, strangely enough, Tilly's teeth are in the best shape of my 3 and she's a rescue (not a well breed fluff). My Champion (Secret - no teeth at all) and now my Lacie from Champion lines are the ones that have been the most affected by teeth issues.

Thanks for making me feel better.

(Kathy, Crystal, and everyone else -- I guess it's normal to worry so and then feel like a bad mom when health issues arise. But it truly isn't a our fault. I know that we are all good moms doing the best we can.)


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

:sLo_grouphug3::smootch:Hugs and kisses for poor little Lacie and for Mommy too!

You both hang in there and hopefully Lacies will healed quickly and return to her sweet self soon!


----------

